# Bike sale in Fort Worth Texas October 8, 2011



## sm2501 (Aug 13, 2011)

An old friend recently passed away and his son asked me to spread the word of a sale that he is having selling off his fathers bicycle collection. He writes to me-

_"My father was a collector who passed away this spring.  We are organizing 
his inventory and it is large - perhaps 400 collectible antique bikes, 
mostly 50s and 60s molds, but many older springer fronts, and even a couple 
of wooden, etc.  We seek to honor him with a swap meet style one-day event."

Saturday, October 8th
9:00am to 3:00pm
3709 Cockrell Ave. - one block off of Old Granbury Rd
Ft Worth, TX_

This should be a very interesting event. He had a very large building stacked full of old bicycles. There is a wide array of bikes. I can not tell you any specifics of what is in there, nor can his son, but he will be pulling these out and will be pricing them to move.  His father has been picking up bikes for years, and also traveled to Pennsylvania many times to Hershey and Carlisle. I will post any more info that I find out. 

Feel free to ask me any questions, and I will pass along the info to him.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are pictures of the load of bikes. 

http://www.thecabe.com/arc/Shows and Swaps/2011-Don-Currie-sale/

The sale is on for Saturday October 8, 2011 from 9am to 3pm.

Lot's of oppurtunities to to buy bikes from $20.00 and up. Pre war, post war, Stingrays, Middleweights, tons of Schwinns's and many other types of bikes.  There will be A LOT of bargains! Bring your trailer and load up!


----------



## scarylarry (Oct 2, 2011)

*Sale*

Great googley moogely!!!!! I Sure wish I lived in Texas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are some more pictures from another camera

http://www.flickr.com/photos/17696446@N02/sets/72157627804417406/


----------



## creebobby (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy Moley, Googley Moogely and all that!

Can I just fill up a Model A with bikes for a set price?!
That was a joke, but I'm sure the answer is 'yes'.

I'm excited.


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's your chance to see every bike flipper in the DFW area in one location...LOL!


----------



## KevinM (Oct 3, 2011)

Steve will you be there? I think there is plenty of meat on them bones as the grassly area which isn't shown has almost 100+ bikes and frames in it. Kevin


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 3, 2011)

There are lot's of bikes priced to move for $20.00, $60.00 and $100.00. Bargains galore! Big stack of free tires. Bargain wheels, some parts. Bring your gloves and truck!


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 3, 2011)

I think you talked me into it Kev.

Looks like a Rat Rodder's paradise. 

The next question is....what kind of an effect will this have on the swap meet the following weekend.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 4, 2011)

Daddy-O said:


> The next question is....what kind of an effect will this have on the swap meet the following weekend.




More stuff to sell at the Ft Worth meet!


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah...hopefully that will be the case.

I told Kevin yall better have some fire extinguishers on hand to break up the fights...ha ha.


----------



## drabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Why couldn't this have happened LAST weekend? 
I was just up in Canton all last weekend, I can't afford the gas for two trips in a row (plus the Hurst meet the following weekend)!
All I can say is...DANG!


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 6, 2011)

i think there's plenty of bikes there for everyone to go away with a smile on their face.:o


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay....someone needs to update us on what happened at the sale this afternoon.

Kevin telling me that the buildings were all still full of bikes for the auction has got me curious.


----------



## creebobby (Oct 8, 2011)

It was crazy.
It was awesome and incredible and crazy.  Christmas at five years old times 10.

Thanks to the Currie family and all the volunteers that made this event happen.

I meant to take pictures but when the hunt was hot I was on the hunt and when the hunt slowed down most of the awesome bikes were gone.
I think I saw a video camera out at some point.
Anyone have pics up?


----------



## Dave K (Oct 9, 2011)

Would love to see pictures of peoples bikes they picked up.   So wish I could have been there.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 9, 2011)

ratrodbikes.com has alot of pics. of peoples scores.


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 9, 2011)

*A repainted 70s Schwinn Scrambler for $60.*







*A 70s Schwinn Sting-Ray Fair Lady for $20*


















*A 60s Schwinn 20" Hollywood for $20*






*A 70s AMF Avenger 350 BMX Bike for $20*


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 9, 2011)

I washed the Avenger 350 and the 20" Hollywood. I went over the wheels on the Avenger and tried to get what little oxidation was on there off. I also took an old Schwinn seat that I had off of a Scrambler 36/36 and threw it on there. The Carlisle MX Agressor tires and in really nice shape and the Sun wheels with ACS and Bendix hubs are nice too. This was sort of a quicky detail job to get it cleaned up a bit. All of the bearings will need to be cleaned and regreased eventually.


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 9, 2011)

This little Hollywood cleaned up nice too. The photos make the color look like a straight blue, but it's got more green in it. I swapped the wide apes for some kid's Schwinn touring bars. Just need to find a blue and white kid's "S" seat and some kid's blue grips. I will eventually tear the whole thing down and refurbish everything so that one of my daughters can ride it.










Old NASA sticker...


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Texas Rangerette and Schwinn Fair Lady*

Here's a couple of before/after pics of a 20" Texas Rangerette and a Fair Lady I snagged at the Ft. Worth Sale.  Obviously I did not restore to original. 

They are mechanically restored and accessorized to target the soccer moms who pay $50 for tee shirts for their elementary school daughters.


----------

